# 4x4x4 - April 24 - 30, 2006



## dougreed (Apr 25, 2006)

Good luck!

1. L b2 U2 d' L2 l' B D2 U2 f2 L u' l2 U' l2 b d' f2 R' F r' R2 D' L f' F' U' D r' B D l' f' L' d' D F2 B L f

2. r2 b r b2 R2 u R2 D d r' d u b U2 L R F2 U' f L r D F' u2 D L R2 d2 D' f U2 B' R D2 B b L' F' D' d

3. F' D' u' b l2 F L2 u2 b2 U' b l' B2 D u' L2 b2 U R2 u B' l D' F b l2 L' U r2 D' F R L' F b u' r2 D' l D2

4. B2 R2 D2 F2 R' u2 U2 R2 D' R B R' F' U' d2 l L2 D2 R' F' B U' B d2 b u' l2 L2 U u R2 F' b2 R' L' B' d' U F' r'

5. d2 R U B2 U' l2 u L U2 F r R b L2 b2 d U2 l2 F' D u2 B2 r U2 R' u l u' f' B L D u f2 B' L2 u2 f2 F' d


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 25, 2006)

Frank Morris
71.97
73.89, 68.93, (78.04), (65.04), 73.09


----------



## Erik (Apr 26, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 1 min 50.51
Times: 1:48.64, 1:48.37, (1:35.19), 1:54.52, (2:30.44)
I improved my methode from doing 1, 1, 1, 1, etc. edge pair at once to 6, 1, 1, 1, etc. pairs at once, now I must practise with it to become faster than my 1:35.29 avg.


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 27, 2006)

Jon Morris

81.53

79.08, 81.09, 84.43, (92.10), (68.34)

Did this first thing in the morning and it shows...


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 28, 2006)

Average: 1:08.87
Times: 1:04.44 P, (1:03.15), 1:13.32 P, (1:16.21), 1:08.84 P

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. O=OLL parity, P=PLL parity. Not happy with the two times above the 1:10 (during the 1:16.21 I made a terrible mistake during PLL and the 1:13.32 was just too slow). But I was extra nervous, because I could have a good average of 10/12 (including the warming-up times) if these five times were good.

Michael Fung


----------



## GuillaumeMeunier (Apr 30, 2006)

Name : Guillaume Meunier
Times : 1:55.24, (1:42.94), (2:18.56), 2:01.56, 1:49.46
Average : 1:55.00

Quote : It's ok now. I saw how I must work!

Guillaume.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 30, 2006)

I usually try to focus on big cubes BLD for the online competition, but Craig duped me into this while chatting over yahoo 

(58.38) 1:01.19 1:11.43 1:03.45 (1:14.81) = 1:05.36

I still feel that doing this in the comfort of my own home is not representative of how I will perform in competition, and I certainly didn't do this well in Tennessee. But, it's still fun to do online I guess.

Chris


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 30, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 1:54.40
Times: 1:49.74, 2:01.29, (2:04.56), (1:42.67), 1:52.16

I did soooo much better yesterday...


----------



## pjk (May 1, 2006)

I tried one of those:
4:56.xx seconds

Just solved my first one yesterday, so not too bad. Once I learn this 2-at-a-time method, my time should drop to around 2-2:30.


----------



## dougreed (May 1, 2006)

*
1. Chris Hardwick........1:05.36
2. Michael Fung..........1:08.87
3. Frank Morris..........1:11.97
*
4. Jon Morris............1:21.53
5. Erik Akkersdijk.......1:50.51
6. Craig Bouchard........1:54.40
7. Guillaume Meunier.....1:55.00


----------

